# Kymco Mxu 700I LE



## MikeKymcoMXO700ILE (Mar 28, 2021)

Hey everyone! I own a 2014 Kymco mxu 700I le. I've had it for almost 2 years now. I do all the service on it myself so far. I have run into a problem where I can get up to a certain speed say 30km and then if I give it some gas the rpms go up but I dont get any more propulsion but if I lower the rpms I can maintain 30kms. I've removed the crankcase and inspected the belt and drive pulley and secondary clutch and have observed the operation with the quad on Jack stands and the clutch seems to behave correctly. It seems to be only intermittently as in yesterday I couldn't do more than 30 let alone be able to spin the wheels, but today can light the tires up every time. Just wondering if anybody may have come across this on any type of atv. Thanks in advance. 

Ps. This machine currently on has 56 hrs on it and has only driven 800km.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Sounds like the belt may have been slipping.
Did any water get in the belt area.wet belt will slip.
Also check belt deflection


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think anyone here owns a Kymco but...from what you are saying it sounds like either a fuel supply issue or for some reason, there is an RPM limiter engaged. I own a CF Moto ZForce and it, like many, has several limiters, one being on the 4wd diff-loc which has been known to give problems when it shouldn't. The other is the reverse limiter which is triggered when the Reverse indicator light is on in the dash...and sometimes the selector on these can maintain that ground even when it's not in reverse making the ECU limit it's RPMs. One other is the actual RPM limiter itself. If the CPS sends a bad signal to the ECU, it might think it's reached it's limit. Just some things to look at.


----------



## MikeKymcoMXO700ILE (Mar 28, 2021)

NMKawierider said:


> I don't think anyone here owns a Kymco but...from what you are saying it sounds like either a fuel supply issue or for some reason, there is an RPM limiter engaged. I own a CF Moto ZForce and it, like many, has several limiters, one being on the 4wd diff-loc which has been known to give problems when it shouldn't. The other is the reverse limiter which is triggered when the Reverse indicator light is on in the dash...and sometimes the selector on these can maintain that ground even when it's not in reverse making the ECU limit it's RPMs. One other is the actual RPM limiter itself. If the CPS sends a bad signal to the ECU, it might think it's reached it's limit. Just some things to look at.


Hmm that's the first time anybody has mentioned anything electrical. I'm going to look into this as I do ride in wet conditions. Thanks.


----------

